# pppd dies with exit code 16

## cqx

Hello,

For the past few weeks I have been trying to get dialup working in Gentoo to no avail.  I have Windows 2000 installed on another partition, and dialup works without any problems.

I've looked through the forums and found similar problems (exit code 16), but no solutions that worked for me.  I've also tried numerous combinations of different options in /etc/ppp/options.  I've tried /etc/wvdial.conf with and without Stupid Mode on.

The frustrating thing is that the modem connects and everything, but then for some reason or another, it just disconnects at the end.  I've tried the whole pon/poff thing, as well as minicom, none of which have helped me.

Here's some configuration information:

/etc/ppp/options:

```

crtscts

debug

defaultroute

lock

modem

noipdefault

```

/etc/wvdial.conf:

```

[Dialer Defaults]

Modem = /dev/ttyS0

Baud = 115200

Init1 = ATZ

Init2 = ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

ISDN = 0

Modem Type = Analog Modem

Phone = XXXX

Username = XXXX

Password = XXXX

Stupid Mode = 1 

```

When I actually run wvdial, it produces the following output:

```

--> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.54.0

--> Initializing modem.

--> Sending: ATZ

ATZ

OK

--> Sending: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

OK

--> Modem initialized.

--> Sending: ATDTXXXX

--> Waiting for carrier.

ATDT7770123

CONNECT 50666/ARQ

--> Carrier detected.  Starting PPP immediately.

--> Starting pppd at Sat Jul  3 21:26:14 2004

--> pid of pppd: 26930

--> Using interface ppp0

--> Disconnecting at Sat Jul  3 21:26:30 2004

--> The PPP daemon has died: A modem hung up the phone (exit code = 16)

--> man pppd explains pppd error codes in more detail.

--> Try again and look into /var/log/messages and the wvdial and pppd man pages for more information.

```

Here's what's in /var/log/messages:

```

Jul  3 21:26:15 ellesar pppd[26930]: pppd 2.4.2 started by root, uid 0

Jul  3 21:26:15 ellesar pppd[26930]: using channel 4

Jul  3 21:26:15 ellesar pppd[26930]: Using interface ppp0

Jul  3 21:26:15 ellesar pppd[26930]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/tts/0

Jul  3 21:26:15 ellesar pppd[26930]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xb846b681> <pcomp> <accomp>]

Jul  3 21:26:18 ellesar pppd[26930]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xb846b681> <pcomp> <accomp>]

Jul  3 21:26:21 ellesar pppd[26930]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xb846b681> <pcomp> <accomp>]

Jul  3 21:26:24 ellesar pppd[26930]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xb846b681> <pcomp> <accomp>]

Jul  3 21:26:27 ellesar pppd[26930]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xb846b681> <pcomp> <accomp>]

Jul  3 21:26:30 ellesar pppd[26930]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xb846b681> <pcomp> <accomp>]

Jul  3 21:26:30 ellesar pppd[26930]: Modem hangup

Jul  3 21:26:30 ellesar pppd[26930]: Connection terminated.

Jul  3 21:26:30 ellesar pppd[26930]: Exit.

```

I read the pppd manual page, and it said that exit code 16 means that a modem hung up the phone; not very helpful.   :Smile: 

So if anyone has any ideas, please let me know...I'm going crazy here...  :Smile: 

----------

## srlinuxx

I haven't investigated what each of those options exactly do, but this /etc/ppp/options works for me.  Maybe you can use it as an example to experiment with yours.

```

[root@tuxmachine]: /home/s: 20:28 # cat /etc/ppp/options

lock

noauth

noipdefault

usepeerdns

```

----------

## cqx

I tried those options, but the problem is the same.   :Sad: 

----------

## cqx

Anyone have any suggestions?   :Smile: 

----------

## cqx

Anyone?

----------

## cqx

Well, I tried dialing up with the newest Knoppix release, and I got the same result (exit code = 16), and this was even with kppp, which I had hoped would have some magical setting that would make my problem disappear.  So the problem isn't w/ Gentoo, it's not w/ the modem, it's not w/ my ISP...?  (Still hoping someone has a suggestion   :Smile: )

----------

## cqx

This turned out to be a modem problem.  I must've bumped a couple jumpers in the back of my modem, because after turning "Load NVRAM defaults" on, and switching from "Carrier detect normal" to "Carrier detect override", I can finally connect!   :Smile: 

I guess I still have no idea why Windows 2000 was able to connect w/ these jumper settings and Linux was not; oh well, it connects now, so I am content for the time being.   :Very Happy: 

----------

